# spaniel barking when left alone



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm a new owner of a gorgeous brown springer spaniel. We've only had him since Wednesday night. He's 7 months old and hasn't yet had his little bits removed (but we plan to do this and have him microchipped when he's a little more settled).

He's doing very well considering he's only here with us for 3 days. He's relatively calm (I had a spaniel/collie cross for 14 years and she only calmed down when she got arthritis!) but he might be still a bit traumatised about his move.

I have a couple of questions that I hope someone might be able to help with.

Firstly, he's not eating very much. His previous owner brought his food with him, cheapo dog mixer which he says is what he was feeding him. He won't touch it (don't blame him!!) so I bought Pedigree chum puppy food (dry) and he won't touch that. I boiled some rice and he won't touch that. I broke my own rules and gave home some boiled ham that was left over after dinner and he loved it but I must have given him too much cos he had a little dirty accident that night. Now I know no dog will die of anorexia but with the amount of energy that this fella uses, he really should be eating something?? I don't want to start giving him tins cos I hated them with my old dog but I don't want him to starve. His previous owner said that he doesn't eat much but this fella is eating almost nothing and I'm worried about that.

My second concern about him is that he can't bear being left alone. His previous owner had a lot of complaints about him barking non stop when he was at work and had been leaving him in doggy day care a couple of days a week. He had to leave him in the house when he was gone as his garden wasn't secure. 
We had to leave him on Thursday evening for one hour (my son's first Confession, so an important and unavoidable occasion) and he set off the alarm by scratching at the back door. He had been left in the mud room of my house where he will hopefully sleep eventually- fully out of the elements, has his bed that he came with, lots of toys, left treats hidden and he never even sniffed them out. Yesterday, I left him for 30 mins to see how he's react and he barked non stop. Reading up on posts here last night, I realise that that was too long to leave him and I'll do it in much shorter intervals. The mud room where he's left is a big room and I leave the door open to the garden. We have a good garden for a city house,about 80ft long, and it's walled in. There's loads of trees and bushes for him to be sniffing around in. He loves chasing the birds. My husband is thrilled cos he saw off the big black cat that's been stalking all our lovely garden birds! 
I'm off work all next week which is why we took him on Wednesday, thinking he'll be well settled in by the time I go back to work. I work part time so for 2/3 days a week he'll have to be alone from 8.30 til 3pm. I could get my parents to come and see him if he's really distressed but I'd rather be independant if possible as my parents are elderly and my dad's a rubbish driver! So, is it possible to get him used to being alone in one week??

My third and final question is his sleeping arrangements!! My son was very worried that Casper would be sad for his owner and we agreed to let him sleep on his floor for the first 3 nights (with one of us sleeping with him of course). Casper loves this and I'm pretending not to notice him jumping up on the bed in the morning when my son wakes up. I don't mind him sleeping upstairs at the moment cos I know he must be very confused and sad at the moment but it won't be forever. He will sleep in the mud room long term. So how long do I let him stay upstairs? Do I move him out on the landing one night, on the stairs the next, downstairs the next and finally out in the side porch?? Or do I rip off the plaster quickly and put him straight out one night? 

He really is the most beautiful dog. He's out there digging up one of my pots at the moment!! I was worried about having a pedigree dog cos I've had a (maybe misguided?) notion that they can be more problematic through being too closely bred??? (I'm in Ireland and I think it's a problem with some breeds here?). All I know about his parentage is that his mother is a gun dog and he was bought from a breeder.

I'd appreciate any advice you may have. We're open to maybe getting another dog as a companion for him as we've had 2 dogs before and they were great pals. My only concern about that is that we have an arrangemnent with friends that we'll be each other's doggy minders when we need to go away but I don't think I could land them with 2 dogs on top of their own lab.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Im not much help im afraid, all i can say is that i had a springer spaniel for 4 years and he barked all the time when i was at work or left him on his own, as you can imagine neighbour complaints a lot. 

The thing with springer spaniels is they need so much exercise and attention, i would take him for walks for hours through the countryside and he still wouldnt be tired when we got home. and im assuming they are high maintence because there working dogs, (im assuming). 

Unfortunately i had to have him put to sleep when he was 4 as was poisoned. Broke my heart so much but i wouldnt of got another one as i was working full time and didnt have enough time and energy for that breed of dog. 

sorry it is all negative but thought i would share my experience with you. 

Hope you can sort his barking out hun. xxxx


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks< kathryn and sorry to hear about your dog. That must have been awful for him and you.

I kind of knew what we were getting into with him cos our spaniel/collie cross had the spaniel personality. She was a little dote - gorgeous nature, great with kids and other dogs but was a lot of work and mad as a hatter. You could walk her all day and she'd keep going. Even when she was an arthritic 14 year old, she'd leap up when you picked up her lead. But we managed her (and an older collie) when I worked full time so I'm confident that we'll get there with this fella. And i'll be a size zero by June at this rate! Well, a size 12 would do, or ever a 14!! 

I'd just like to get it right from the start with Casper. It's 15 years since I've had a puppy and we really hadn't a clue what we were doing before and I want to make it as easy a transition for him as possible. I know there are citronella collars you can get for dogs to discourage barking but I'd like him to get to the stage where he's not anxious when he's left alone. Our other dog didn't fret when left, I don't know why or what we did right with her?

He's out in the garden now with the back door open. He's chewing plant pots and chasing the birds and looking happier than he has since he came. He pops into the kitchen every few minutes to say hello though so he's making sure I'm still here. I'm going for my shower now so I think I'll shut the door to get him used to being alone with me still in the house.

I never thought I'd love another dog after our girl died last year but I swear I love this guy already!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks hun, they are a wonderful breed of dog and have such great personality's but i found him such hard work that i did not have the time to dedicate to him, which is really sad. 

I wish i had started training etc from a puppy and that is why he was probably a lunatic!!! 

Can you send me a pic of him if you have one. I miss my roy so much he was a gorgeous liver and white colour. 

xxx


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll get my husband to post a picture cos I'm useless at the technical stuff. This fella's liver and white too, or at least I think that's what he is. He's all brown, even his nose and has a white tummy and I think there will ne some brown spots in the white when he gets a bit older.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

have you tried him with a Kong (rubber thing available in all good pet shops that you stuff with things) or a treat cube. Our old springer loved hers. You put treats in it and they spend ages rolling it around to get them out. You can smear a bit of butter/pate in them to get them going.

Apparently the first hour of being left is the worse for them so if they can get through that they generally settle (apparently )

The other thing is have you thought about a crate it might help him feel more secure while you are out. You would need to follow advice on getting him used to it though as he is a bit older.


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, Rainy. He has a toy that you stuff a slice of ham into and another one that you can pump creamy stuff into and he loves them both. I left him with both filled on Thursday night but he was too upset to play with them. I borrowed a crate from someone but I don't know how or if I'll use it. I feel in my heart that we'll get there with him - I think he hasn't had a lot of stability and maybe he'll be ok after a while when he learns that we'll always be back.
I'm presuming he'll start to eat eventually?? He ate the crusts off my son's rasher sandwich after lunch with some milk and another rasher but nothing else today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Am sure he will settle with lots of love and patience.

There is plenty of advice on crating on the net.

We were lucky our pup loves his.

Maybe try putting any treats you leave him with inside and how about an old t shirt that smells of you? 

Would also recommend coverring it with a towel to make it more den like and definately a radio on a talk show.

Best of luck.

:biggrin:


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Thankds Rainey.

I have talk radio on the radio all day at the moment in the hope that when he's left with the radio on it'll just sound like normal to him.

We went around to a neighbour's house this evening (all 3 of us) and my parents came to stay with Casper. He was in the sitting room with them and I left him his Kong toy filled with the creamy stuff and he never touched it til we came home just now!! He did cuddle up with my mam on the couch though, so at least he felt the love!!

My friend who lent me the crate is away this week but when she comes home I'll talk to her about how to use it best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Bless.

Have you tried pigs ears.

Pretty disgusting but my pup goes mental for them, far more than any other treat.


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds completely gross but I'll give them a try!! I know I've seen them somewhere but can't think for the life of me where?? Where do you buy them? A butcher? 

Casper is really settling in, I have high hopes for us all. He'll happily go out the back now by himself, sniffing around. He's sitting outside now chewing on a stick, happy as larry. Today after his walk I'm going to leave him for 5 minutes morning and afternoon to see how that goes so fingers crossed...If all goes well I'll leave him longer tomorrow.


----------



## rags (Jan 24, 2009)

hi. we have trouble with our dog barking when alone! i have found that keeping the curtains closed and a radio on works.... well the neighbours tell me this works!!! lol.
good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

It's still very early days yet he's only been with you for a few days, as for the barking i'm sure he will settel down it's just that everything is all new to him at the moment.

As for the eating when my springer was about 7 - 9 months old she would not eat alot at all and was very skinny but as she got older she started to love her food and now she's like a bin lol.
You can get pig's ears from any good pet shop, my springer loves them!

Good luck with him thay are a fantastic breed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep any pet shop will have them and they do last a bit longer than most chewy things.

Oscar takes about 45 minutes to get through one so if he really likes them they might help with the seperation anxiety.

Not sure how nutrititious they are though, just fat really?? They pong a bit too (sorry am not making this sound very appealing am i)


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Rags,
I'm going to leave the radio on for him but he won't actually be indoors when we're out - he'll be in the mud room with the door open to the back garden so I'm hoping he'll have enough to keep him entertained.

Hi Nicola,
Your springer is beautiful! Thanks for the advice about the food. I think he's ok though, just being fussy cos my mam sent some roast free range chicken for him today when she heard he wasn't eating and he savaged it. (This is the same mother, incidentally, who swore she wouldn't even look at him cos she thought we were mad to tie ourselves down again!!). Then he had some leftover duck from our dinner and loved it so I think the menu just wasn't good enough for him up til now!! Well, he needn't get too used to it cos it won't always be like this for him!

Hi Rainy,
I'll check out the pet shop for those lovely pigs ears - I knew I'd seen them somewhere before, thanks.


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

mel o said:


> Hi Nicola,
> Your springer is beautiful! Thanks for the advice about the food. I think he's ok though, just being fussy cos my mam sent some roast free range chicken for him today when she heard he wasn't eating and he savaged it. (This is the same mother, incidentally, who swore she wouldn't even look at him cos she thought we were mad to tie ourselves down again!!). Then he had some leftover duck from our dinner and loved it so I think the menu just wasn't good enough for him up til now!! Well, he needn't get too used to it cos it won't always be like this for him!
> 
> .


LOL tipical springer fussy with food, i do think the barking should stop when he settels in with you.
Where he was living before was he with another dog at all? the only reason i ask is my springer pines for my other dog if he is not around.

Let us know how you get on with him and i would love to see some pics.


----------



## Tamsworld (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello! Congratulations on your new pup!
Ive got a 5 month old JRT, and when I got her she was used to being free all day every day.

I tried her in a big crate which I borrowed from a friend of mine, and she used to howl all the time she was in it, and rattle herself off the sides and roof.

I remembered that dogs like to feel secure and safe in their crates, and so I tried a smaller one and she now feels very safe in it, and will quite happily sleep in it while Im out. Ive stood outside the window sometimes just to make sure that she doesnt bark, and she's quiet as a mouse! She's got a bed, bowl of water, a couple of toys, and I usually leave her with two dog biccies and a chew stick if Im out for a few hours.
She seems to feel very comfortable in there as I leave the door to the crate open even when Im there and she sometimes walks in and has a kip.

With regards to leaving radios and tv's on, I think that all depends on the individual dog - my other JRT Douglas used to howl constantly if you left the tv on, it really used to disturb him, but lizzie couldnt seem to care less whether the tv's on or off! The only thing I do have to be careful of is not to leave her where she can see herself in a mirror or reflection as she thinks its another pup and barks her head off!

Im sure once she settles with you and gets used to the new house/smells/sounds/sights/people she will be just fine, but until then, just keep trying different scenarios until you find one she might be happy with.

As for food, I had trouble with my old JRT too, he used to graze, and leave his food and re-visit it throughout the day, and then would only go to it if there was wet food in there. In the end I realised that like with any animal or person, if you let them tell you what to do then they will continue to lead you! So I started giving him half an hour to eat, and at the end of that half an hour I would remove his food bowl. I started giving him his normal dry food, but every now and then as a treat I would put some warm water in it to make the texture different, or would tip a little milk in. 

Over time he came to realise that mealtimes were for eating, and he got into a nice little routine of eating when his food was put down - happy days!!!

Good luck with it - let us know how you get on!
Tams x


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Tamsworld said:


> The only thing I do have to be careful of is not to leave her where she can see herself in a mirror or reflection as she thinks its another pup and barks her head off!


He saw himself in the mirror in my sewing room and growled his head off at his reflection which was so funny. I was surprised cos when he meets another dog he's always so happy so I don't know why he doesn't like the look of himself!!

Good advice about taking the food away. Now that you said that, I remember doing that with our other dog when she was a puppy. The only time she ever gobbled her food was when we had the 2 dogs together and then she'd eat fast and check how he was doing with his food!! There's no problem with him eating the chicken/duck/ham, the problem is the dried food. I tried soaking it in warm water and giving him milk in it (although I think I remember hearing that milk's not good for them?? Our other dog had milk often and lived to 14 though...). Anyway, we'll leave him another couple of days and then start boot camp!

I'll get my husband to put up a photo of him if he's home early enough tonight.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you tried training him not to bark? He probably doesnt just bark when you leave him alone so if he's doing this arround the house then correct him with an "ah" "ah ah" "ay" "no"? and give a reward when he stops - treat or praise. 
I have a working springer myself and you do have to exercise them regularly though he is quite content also to sit around the house. You should definitely be exercising him for at least an hour a day just for stimulation purposes. But simply because your dog is barking doesnt mean he needs exersie hes just trying to get attention. He is young so will adapt to training very well - you just have to be consistent. The are very happy dogs


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, James. I'm sure the springers make fantastic working dogs. Our last dog was a springer/collie cross and my husband was always saying she would have made a great gun dog. I'm sure they love to work.

I'm hoping the barking will not be a problem now that he's settling in. Today I left him for an hour and I waited out the front for about 10 minutes and he didn't bark. I left him toys and he seemed fine. He did have 2 shoes pulled down off the shoe rack when I got back so I'll have to puppy proof the mud room but apart form that he was grand. I followed the advice I read here and made no big fuss of him when I was going or returning.

In terms of exercise, we're walking him twice a day, about 40 mins each time (don't want to overdo it yet) but I'm hoping when he's a bit older we can walk for longer. There are loads of lovely walks near us but they can wait for now.

I can't believe how quickly he's settling in. I think maybe the barking problem was because he was left too often for too long at a time but hopefully he'll be better with us when he realises we always come back. Also here ,when he's left be outside so there's more stimulation for him.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to your new Spaniel. We used to recommend (when I was a vet nurse) that you leave either or both a radio on and a clock ticking near the dog as this simulates the mothers' heartbeat. It does take time for a new dog to the home to adjust, but using different tactics and patience are the key. Good luck and you wil find within a short time you will forget any difficulties initially experienced. The patience pays off and you will have many years ahead witha wonderful dog xx


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Gald things are settling down


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

And here's a picture of Casper...


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww what a lovely pup and you don't see liver ones around to often.

How is it going has she setteld down a bit?


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Pamela,
I've bumped this up so you can see Casper.


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. Casper has been with us now for three weeks (seems like he's been here forever!) and he's just brilliant. He was anxious at first when he was left alone but he's just fantastic now. We love him to bits. He sleeps on the landing now and stays in his bed all night til he hears the alarm going then pads into the room and puts his chin up on the bed waiting for an invitation up on the bed. ) He does get up to a bit of mischief ( I've lost a pair of boots and found all the whites washing strewn around the garden today cos I left the door to the utility room open) but he doesn't howl or bark. 

After reading posts here, I bought the Dog Listener and have been watching Cesar Milan every evening on Sky3 so I feel I'm learning loads.

Anyway, thanks again for all the advice, it was so helpful.


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear he's setteld in well with you, well done and just enjoy him!


----------



## little blondie (Mar 6, 2009)

:incazzato: poor you u have my sympthy my schnauzer & yorkie bark all the time my neighbour goes nuts im now rushing back to the house all the time having no longer than an hour in a half away from them ive been told to get a bark device for the house but not sure about how i feel about them being subjected to it what do u think of them ???


----------



## zac of drybeck (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a quick note on leaving the radio on whilst out........

We recently had to give our 18mth old SBT up as he had severe separation anxiety whilst we were out working for 2 - 3 hours at a time.

We tried all of the techniques etc to acustom him to being alone, we even had to have a dog behaviourist and a dog phsycologist come out and evaluate him.........
Anyway, they said that he was getting stressed beyond belief and that the radio wasnt helping...
This was because in *OUR* situation, zac was believing that he was the 'pack leader' and when his 'pups' (ME AND THE WIFE) were going out and leaving him, he was becoming stressed as he unaware of where we were and couldnt protect us. He was therefore listening out intently for our return or any possible dangers to us (intruders etc)....The radio was blocking out any sounds that he wanted to hear, which confused him......which stressed him !!!!

Im not saying that leaving the radio or tv on whilst out is a bad idea, as a tonne of people suggested it to us whilst we were dealing with zac's issues....just that in our scenario it was making things worse.
Just a thought !!


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad to hear things are improving Mel. As a last resort with Ruby, we bought a Citronella Collar which sprays lemon oil onto her chin when she barked; after about 2 goes, she now only has to see the collar or hear the words "Barky" and she stops...... Don't misunderstand me it isn't one of the electric shock collar


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

When you leave him give him an piece of clothing or rag with your scent on lay in his bed worked with all 4 of mine.

www.straydogsturkey.org


----------



## little blondie (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks i will try the music today ive goten toys, chew things with food in them but that starts fight with the yorkie she can be a little madam sometimes :arf: the leaving my top in the bed with them its a real shame i hate to hear them barking when i go out  never heard for those type of collars just the noise deterants & think id feel mean hurting there ears im 2 much of a soft touch


----------



## danica (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to your new Spaniel. We used to recommend that you leave either or both a radio on and a clock ticking near the dog as this simulates the mothers' heartbeat. It does take time for a new dog to the home to adjust, but using different tactics and patience are the key. Good luck and you will find within a short time you will forget any difficulties initially experienced. The patience pays off and you will have many years ahead with a wonderful dog.


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

Bump for goodvic, the pic of Casper is on the second page.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

mel o said:


> Bump for goodvic, the pic of Casper is on the second page.


Hope he's starting to settle, he will we have had 3 springers 2 at the moment they have never any trouble to leave other than one only if you can leave him for short periods and gradually build it up, is the room you leave him in big if it is try leaving him in a smaller room if you can, we made that mistake one of ours was so bad we had to take him to the vets for advice and it was that he was too young to cope with, what he thought was his responsibility to look after such a big place for him all by himself and he howled and panicked he had another with him as well.

I f you are considering getting another one that could be a good idea, they thrive on a play mate, we didnt know until last year when our eldest died and harvey our eldest now his brother, pined so much he became quite ill i spoke to vets and breeders and the breeders i spoke to all said that springers do better 2 or more. To be honest they are a lot easier than one one their own.

Casper looks wonderfull i absolutely adore springers, and for all people say they are hyper, hard work springers are as hard as you let them be, give them firm boundaries from the start and you wont go wrong none of ours have ever been played with at night they have their night walk come in and lay asleep all night other than when we move they get up and follow us around but never demand/want to be played with at night because they are simply not used to it, the pup who is now 11 months learnt this at a very young age.


----------



## nicola1980 (Oct 5, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Hope he's starting to settle, he will we have had 3 springers 2 at the moment they have never any trouble to leave other than one only if you can leave him for short periods and gradually build it up, is the room you leave him in big if it is try leaving him in a smaller room if you can, we made that mistake one of ours was so bad we had to take him to the vets for advice and it was that he was too young to cope with, what he thought was his responsibility to look after such a big place for him all by himself and he howled and panicked he had another with him as well.
> 
> I f you are considering getting another one that could be a good idea, they thrive on a play mate, we didnt know until last year when our eldest died and harvey our eldest now his brother, pined so much he became quite ill i spoke to vets and breeders and the breeders i spoke to all said that springers do better 2 or more. To be honest they are a lot easier than one one their own.
> 
> Casper looks wonderfull i absolutely adore springers, and for all people say they are hyper, hard work springers are as hard as you let them be, give them firm boundaries from the start and you wont go wrong none of ours have ever been played with at night they have their night walk come in and lay asleep all night other than when we move they get up and follow us around but never demand/want to be played with at night because they are simply not used to it, the pup who is now 11 months learnt this at a very young age.


Good post!


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi with regards to the barking I know exactly what its like as our pup does it too! he seems to have settled though now we just keep him in one room when were out. I was reliably informed by people on here that letting him go outside whilst were out is not a good idea as there are too many things that will set him off barking and he will feel more secure indoors. I think your expecting too much for him to be settled in one week especially if he is used to barking. When I have to leave my pup for more than a few hours we have a dog walker who comes in and takes him out for half an hour to break up the day, you might want to consider this, we only pay £6. If this is not an option, always make sure that he has been for a big walk before you leave him to tire him out a bit. If he has always been a barker maybe training would help?


----------



## mel o (Feb 14, 2009)

This was actually an old post. Casper has now been with us for 4 months and is a little pet and is totally settled in with us. I had forgotten about the barking, it only lasted a very short time.

I was so anxious when we got Casper first about everything. I was worried about the fact he was a springer (turns out now he's cross with a red setter) because I thought he'd be red mad. He does need a lot of exercise but we have a routine - he gets a good one hour off lead walk in the morning and a shorter walk on the lead in the evening and once he's had his exercise (he knows the routine now) he lays around a lot of the day or else plays with his toys out the back. 

I didn't realise how clever springers are - he learns everything SO quickly. He's been doing an obedience class and the guy who does the class is really impressed with him - he says he should be doing agility training when he finishes the basic training.

I suppose what I've learned is to be a but more relaxed about things - everything has worked out so well thus far. We will be going away next year for 4-5 weeks (we will be adopting a little baby from overseas) and when we are home and the baby is settled with us, we're going to look around for a little pal for Casper. He loves other dogs so much, I know he'd love a canine brother or sister.


----------



## little blondie (Mar 6, 2009)

baring dogs the bain of my life  ive had to settle my larger dog at my mums thr the week as im always in & out and he just would not be quiet :cursing:can say im nearly getting there its only been a year  with my yorkie i telll her a firm no when im leaving & place her in her bed i leave the raidio on and my dressing gown left on top of her bed for my scent her fav toy also given ,i also close all doors leaving her in my hallway with no windows to look out on too found she would bark worse with people walking by ive just moved my old neighbours were pretty good with her fingers crossed she doesnt upset my new ones :wink5: good luck ur going 2 need it my next step would have had 2 be a barking device tho its just something i wouldnt be happy about hmy:x


----------

